# Points vs. Non-Points?



## Ole (Nov 5, 2016)

Question about points vs. non-point trades.  

I have an every-other-even-year floating week studio at Oyster Bay that is not on the points system.  I just got off the phone with a sales person from Interval Int'l offering to change my timeshare from a studio trade to the points system (38,500) for $2,999. Is this a good deal or is it okay to stay away from the points system?  I don't use my timeshare that much and haven't been paying attention to all the changes with them.  

Help!


----------



## nuwermj (Nov 5, 2016)

Is it Club Interval Gold that they are trying to sell you? I don't know anything about Interval points, but here are a couple of links that might help.

http://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/pdf/iw/cig-mem-broruchre-us.pdf

http://timesharegame.com/all-about-interval-international-points/


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 5, 2016)

Interval points have been around for several years and have not seemed to have caught on.  (This is unlike RCI points which are a significant factor in Timesharing.)  

IMHO I'd stay away from II points.


----------

